# Panasonic Unveils 50" 3D HDTV



## olguy (Jan 9, 2006)

I've not seen one but I want one. Hope they hit the local Best Buy before my 72 year old butt is in the box:lol:

Panasonic Unveils 50-inch 3D Full HD Plasma Screen - ITProPortal.com



> Japanese powerhouse Panasonic has showcased a 50-inch Full HD plasma screen capable of displaying full HD content using simply a compatible Blu-ray player and Blu-ray disc that supports the 3D format.


----------



## phat78boy (Sep 12, 2007)

I'm more worried about content to watch on them once they are released. I bought an HDTV when they were first released and I think the only show I could watch was the Tonight Show for years....and that was OTA only.


----------

